# etsy success?



## ironsidephoto (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone had any success selling photo prints or other things like that on Etsy? Just wanting to get some stories and tips--obviously, you can't put every photo up for every product. What is the best way to use it to your advantage?


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm...I guess no success.


----------

